# Earliest Georgia Soda?



## ThisGuy (Jun 11, 2015)

Wondering what the embossing on the bottle is, color(s) year(s) produced and how many are known


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 11, 2015)

Could you post a picture?


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know much about Georgia bottles, but I would think it would be a John Ryan bottle. Although... James Ray and Henry Kuck were there early as well.


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh my mistake i see you are looking for the bottle and not that you think your bottle is the earliest. im sorry


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 12, 2015)

most likely the pottery Ryan followed by Philadelphia xx porter & Ale.in a blue green.1840s. there are about 25  or 26 deferent John Ryan bottles out there and a dozen deferent colors.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jun 12, 2015)

Is there a possibility of the ED Meyer from Atlanta being the earliest? Saw an auction on ebay with the bottle being pontiled and in cobalt blue.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 12, 2015)

Could be. E. D. Meyer was in Augusta in the 1840s. Only 7 bottles known. Tough to say who was earlier of the two. Maybe someone has already researched that?


----------

